# Newbie



## Rellik (6/7/14)

Howzit, My name is Henk and I am an ex smoker.
Started vaping on Thursday and loving it. Bought some stuff from Vapour Mountain and already have my first convert. Have pointed a friend of mine to VM and he will also be getting his first order from them early next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (6/7/14)

Welcome Henk

you have found a great place wotj lots of information and helpfull people - im sure you will enjoy your dtay here.

what setup do you have now


----------



## Andre (6/7/14)

Henk Burnett said:


> Howzit, My name is Henk and I am an ex smoker.
> Started vaping on Thursday and loving it. Bought some stuff from Vapour Mountain and already have my first convert. Have pointed a friend of mine to VM and he will also be getting his first order from them early next week


Most welcome. Happy vaping.


----------



## Rellik (6/7/14)

Thanks guys.
Peter, I started small. I bought a EVOD dual kit. Will see how I progress from there


----------



## shabbar (6/7/14)

Hi and welcome to the forums

You will need a vv/vw battery in the very near future.

The evods got me off stinkies. , have a soft spot for them


----------



## PeterHarris (6/7/14)

Henk Burnett said:


> Thanks guys.
> Peter, I started small. I bought a EVOD dual kit. Will see how I progress from there


evods are a GREAT start dude - never underestimate the EVOD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (7/7/14)

Hi @Henk Burnett

Welcome, am still new here but through the help and knollage from this forum i am up and vaping a storm cloud.

Just remember dont be afraid to ask, there are very helpfull ppl here and all questions are good questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/14)

Congrats on taking this big step towards a much healthier you! Every day you will find another reason why vaping is the future and it just keeps getting better and more exciting 

Good luck on your journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

Welcome to the forum and well done on starting your vaping journey as well as already converting a friend  have fun!!

sent from a MVP happy cloud


----------

